# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Cutting sandstone

## centralbeak

I have a federation house built on sandstone blocks.  On the verandah (tiled), just before you walk down the steps, there should be a step made of concrete/slate/marble.  It has been missing since before I bought the house.  I want to put down a piece of second hand marble which I have seen at a demolition yard.  They will square the ends and cut to size.   
The marble I am looking at is thicker than what was there before (my house is a semi and the identical house next door has a concrete step).  I will have to reduce the height of the sandstone block footings by about 1/2" or so.  The sandstone I will be cutting is about 9" or 10" wide so using a saw might be difficult.  What is the best way to do this.  What would be the best tool to use.

----------


## Pulse

diamond cup grinder wheel that attaches to an angle grinder, you can hire it from a hire place or buy a small wheel to fit your existing grinder. Bunnings has them. Really dusty without a dust shroud and industrial vacuum. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------

